# tennis elbow



## GaspinForAir (Jun 19, 2012)

I've been mainly riding bmx bike in my back yard, doing some small dirt jumps, flatland 180's, manual barspins, etc... but the last couple of months i've had to migrate to the pavement since winter keeps my yard to muddy to ride. so mainly been focusing on 180's, learning hop barspins, and manuals. But it seems i have gotten a case of tennis elbow. i'm not sure if its because my tendons are not use to landing on pavement or if since i'm not dirt jumping and doing more reps of 180's and barspins if that has caused the problem. 

Oddly the movements i make while riding doesn't bother me and i feel no pain, but around the house and at work i feel pain from certain movements i have to make. 

I still feel like its caused from biking, because nothing else in my life has changed to give me tennis elbow. Has anybody else had tennis elbow and kept biking? I started to do forearm stretches and strength exercises with 3 lb dumbbells.


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

if you quit wackin it, itll help

it mainly keeping everything stretched. i was getting tennis elbow pretty bad when i was trying to get a couple sections dialed on the trials bike. stretching and drink fluids.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes, I have had it. It's an overuse injury/condition. Strength exercises with 3 pound dumbbells? That's part of your problem right there. For strength you should be doing 15-25 lb, or just pushups and pullups, and much less frequently. Small weight movements that are repetitive are what cause repetitive strain injury.

But when your tennis elbow flares up just stop using your arms altogether, no weights and no strenuous riding. Just do stretches until it clears up. Then you can go back to riding and exercises.

Tennis elbow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jrocket (Apr 17, 2009)

Be Careful with stretching and and exercising. If your condition is acute, stretching will cause more microscopic tears in you lateral epicondyle. Sometimes the stretching will feel good at first because the tissue feels stiff from the inflammation, but it can keep your recovery from progressing. Ice, consistent sleep, fluids, balanced nutrition all work best for me. 
Stop the general weight training! There has been some new findings on the use of eccentric exercise and tennis elbow recovery. This is the most clear video I could find in a short amount of time (read the captions. sorry) ECCENTRIC EXERCISES FOR LATERAL EPICONDYLITIS (TENNIS ELBOW) - YouTube It shows the movements pretty clear. I recommend using the rubber band. I urge you to look more into it before you start any routine. I think its worth seeing a good Occupational Therapist or Physical Therapist as well. (ART certified PT's do wonders with repetitive strain) 
Vitamin and Mineral supplements like Magnesium (citrate or chelated, not oxide), fish oil, Protylitic enzymes etc can work too, and some people report huge improvements by taking shots of Apple cider vinegar daily. 
A lot of this has kept me riding strong on my bikes as well as maintain a career as a classical guitarist. It sucks to deal with. Just know that it can take time (at least 6 months) for tendon tissue to heal. Feel free to PM me if you would like some more info, i will gladly share. 
Good Luck


----------



## GaspinForAir (Jun 19, 2012)

jrocket said:


> Be Careful with stretching and and exercising. If your condition is acute, stretching will cause more microscopic tears in you lateral epicondyle. Sometimes the stretching will feel good at first because the tissue feels stiff from the inflammation, but it can keep your recovery from progressing. Ice, consistent sleep, fluids, balanced nutrition all work best for me.
> Stop the general weight training! There has been some new findings on the use of eccentric exercise and tennis elbow recovery. This is the most clear video I could find in a short amount of time (read the captions. sorry) ECCENTRIC EXERCISES FOR LATERAL EPICONDYLITIS (TENNIS ELBOW) - YouTube It shows the movements pretty clear. I recommend using the rubber band. I urge you to look more into it before you start any routine. I think its worth seeing a good Occupational Therapist or Physical Therapist as well. (ART certified PT's do wonders with repetitive strain)
> Vitamin and Mineral supplements like Magnesium (citrate or chelated, not oxide), fish oil, Protylitic enzymes etc can work too, and some people report huge improvements by taking shots of Apple cider vinegar daily.
> A lot of this has kept me riding strong on my bikes as well as maintain a career as a classical guitarist. It sucks to deal with. Just know that it can take time (at least 6 months) for tendon tissue to heal. Feel free to PM me if you would like some more info, i will gladly share.
> Good Luck


i'm not weight training, but i am doing similar exercises with the 3lb dumbbells thats in the video you posted


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

The only time mine flares up is when I ride street. Normal trail riding, BMX flatland, free ride... doesn't bother me. But on the 24" BMX Cruiser, jumping and bunnyhopping stuff with grinds and stuff thrown in, it flares up. It sucks being 38 with the riding mindset of s 15 yr. old.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Dion said:


> The only time mine flares up is when I ride street. Normal trail riding, BMX flatland, free ride... doesn't bother me. But on the 24" BMX Cruiser, jumping and bunnyhopping stuff with grinds and stuff thrown in, it flares up. It sucks being 38 with the riding mindset of s 15 yr. old.


heh, i'm 38 too. there's definitely something about our age cohort and hang 5's !


----------

